# Color help? Bully or APBT?



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey there! This is my first post. I have been reading around about coloring, in addition to the bully vs abpt debate. Im not sure what I have on my hands here lol. Doesnt matter, shes a great little pup that we love to death! But ofcourse curiousity always gets the best of me. Heres a few pics of Roxy 

My guess on color is Rednose Fawn with white markings...could be totally off though lol.


















crappy camera phone pic lol









here are a couple pics of mom and dad  if that helps at all!

















thanks for your help!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She looks like a fawn rednose. Need ped info for bully vs apbt.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks aimee! i didnt realize that you needed bloodlines. i thought maybe there was a visable difference. i havent found many good articles on it at all :/ thanks for the insight though


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fawn and white/ rednose
VERY cute puppy and based on the parents I would guess bully. They are really big and that one darker one looks like a mastiff/bully mix. can't say for sure unless you have a ped but them being next to a little child throws off the size scale. How much did mom and dad weigh?


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

dad's face was not that wrinkly when we visited to pick up our pup. they were both pretty big though. mom maybe 70ish, dad a little smaller, 60 or so. that baby was barely crawling...maybe 14-16 pounds. lol. they didnt have that short, stalkier stature.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw Fawn/rednose as well. I bet she grows into one gorgeous girl


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

humm hard to tell they could be bully or have American staffordshire in them or maybe both. That head on that black dog still looks mastiff even without the wrinkles. Some bullies are mixed with mastiff and why I suggested he could possibly be bully.
Hard to know for sure but again that is on stinkin cute puppy!


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks! i agree  lol. we fell in love with her personality, and her complete adorableness is just a plus! shes proved to be a great little girl. 

like i said, what she "technically" is isnt really that important to us lol. just curious.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She's cutie patootie bloodline! lol


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

lol! that definately fits, doesnt it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would just go with American Cutie  Can't fail with that breed


----------

